# Anyone experienced with Chino?



## Cali65 (Apr 25, 2017)

I will be in Rancho Cucamonga in the morning and I always see blocks available.
What areas does it cover and how many packages/time to finish usually?

Thanx in advance


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Try it and find out.


----------



## Cali65 (Apr 25, 2017)

oicu812 said:


> Try it and find out.


Thank you for the response, it was extremely helpful.
Mainly wanted to know if there are a lot of packages on each shift and how fast can it be done and the areas covered. In Hawthorne the maximum packages I've had is 33 and I have usually been able to knock out my blocks at least an hour early.
I have a 12 to 4 block in Hawthorne today so was wondering if I should destination filter to Hawthorne or stay in Chino area and knock out some blocks if I can get them.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

With DLA7, every day is different. You may get 65+ for a 4 hr block while some days you may get 20 for a 3 hr block. The one reason most in LA stay away from DLA7 is the distance. DLA7 delivers in SB county, LA county and Orange county, from Rancho Cucamonga down to Orange and Whittier to Corona. 1st stop for DLA7 may be as close as a few miles away to over 20 miles away.

No one here is going to want to make this gig any easier for you. You're their competition.


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

Chino pays more than any other warehouse in LA, so if you want more money do it.
Too far for me though.


----------

